# White plains expo 7/12



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi everyone I will have the below available at my table for the next white plains show Baja Halluga imitators. 
UE line 
2+ months old 
$40 each trio $105 

Tarapoto imitators 
UE line 
2+ months 
$40 each trio $105 

Varadero imitators UE line 
3 to 6 months 
$40 ea trio $105 

Arena Blanca UE line 
4 to 6 months 
$60 each trio $160 

Iquitos UE Line 
3 to 6 months $35 ea trio $100 

Southern Variabilis UE Line 
2+ months 
$50 ea 

Cayo DE Agua pumilio 
SNDF 2010 F1 offspring 6 months 
$100 

Bahia Grande pumilio 
Wc pair from mark F1 offspring
6 months $100 

Cristobal pumilio 
F1 from unrelated parents 3 months 
$100 ea trio $250 
I will only bring these guys if they are preordered 

True nominal Fantastica 
direct from UE 
I have one extra female $300 I am willing to trade her as well 

Vanzolini EU line 
group of 4 1.5ish years old 
I believe it is 1.3 $220 for the group 

I will also have the below isos 
White $5 
Powder blue $7 
purple $5 
Giant orange $8 
gray $5 

Mix cultures of pink and temp. White springs $5 ea

Tree fren fiber $6 /gallon
orchid bark $6 gallon
ABG mix $7 / gallon

Tree fern panels 
8x8 $5 
6×4 $3 ea 2 for $5

Shoot me a PM to reserve anything or just stop by to say hi 

Nick geno
Garden State Frogs 

@gardenstatefrogs


----------

